# Primary Schools... Kings Dubai vs. GEMS Wellington Intl.



## OJH (Oct 13, 2013)

I am about to move to Dubai and am trying to assess between two "outstanding" British Curriculum schools for my grade-1 son -- GEMS Wellington International & Kings Dubai.

Why? I'm getting words of caution from friends on one of them and a clean slate on the other (note: I've purposefully left out the specifics as I'm interested in personal parents' opinions and insights... not a flame war).

I was wondering if people could share with me their experiences with these schools. If anyone has experiences in >1 of these schools please share comparisons!

Also if anyone has any other STRONG recommendations on other schools please share.

Thanks in advance!
OJH


----------

